# Recommendations for forum software

## audiodef

I'm currently using phpbb and I find it lacking in some areas, most notably in its inability to import RSS feeds as posts and apparently no working mod to do this. 

Is there any other free/GPL board software out there that, in addition to being "good" by your standards, can import RSS feeds and insert them as posts?

----------

## audiodef

FUD looks pretty good. XML aggregation comes standard, unlike PPPPBBBTH - I mean, phpBB.

----------

